# Rehoming a pup



## adamdude04

So what are good reasons and bad reasons to rehome a pet?

What price would be acceptable for rehoming fee?

I see a lot of talk, more negative about the subject. And with the huge loss of jobs, many people loosing their homes, the rehoming is higher than ever it seems.


----------



## Jax08

I don't really view it as good and bad reasons to rehome. I think it's more of selfish and unselfish.

Selfish -

No training and refusal to do so
New baby so refusal to take care of the dog
Moving and won't take with
redecorated and doesn't match the furniture

Unselfish
- Lost job
- Lost home
- Catastrophic Illness
- Unable to properly care for a dog because of any of the above
- have dogs that can not get along so all are suffering due to lack of proper attention and stress

What I've seen is that once someone makes up their mind to get rid of their dog for selfish reasons, there is really no point to trying to reason with them. Just help them rehome the dog because the dog is what is important.


----------



## Myamom

I got a plea tonight from a local trainer who has a client with a 5 month old GSD puppy...he has Parkinson's and is deteriorating and cannot handle the pup due to his health. He is very distraught at the thought of giving up the puppy... will be giving to rescue...
Good reason


----------



## vat

I think being unable to care for your dog due to your illness or home/job loss are valid reasons. Maybe even that you can not handle the dog, its probably better off with someone else. Bad reason...we just had a baby, this one peeves me off big time.


----------



## Myamom

Good post Jax


----------



## gsdraven

Jax08 said:


> I don't really view it as good and bad reasons to rehome. I think it's more of selfish and unselfish.
> 
> Selfish -
> 
> No training and refusal to do so
> New baby so refusal to take care of the dog
> Moving and won't take with
> redecorated and doesn't match the furniture
> 
> Unselfish
> - Lost job
> - Lost home
> - Catastrophic Illness
> - Unable to properly care for a dog because of any of the above
> - have dogs that can not get along so all are suffering due to lack of proper attention and stress
> 
> What I've seen is that once someone makes up their mind to get rid of their dog for selfish reasons, there is really no point to trying to reason with them. Just help them rehome the dog because the dog is what is important.


:thumbup: Exactly what I was thinking. Thanks for typing it up so I didn't have to!


----------



## sagelfn

adamdude04 said:


> So what are good reasons and bad reasons to rehome a pet?
> 
> What price would be acceptable for rehoming fee?
> 
> I see a lot of talk, more negative about the subject. And with the huge loss of jobs, many people loosing their homes, the rehoming is higher than ever it seems.


I don't think anyone should charge a rehoming fee to rehome their pet. There should not be any type of "reward" for rehoming a pet. No amount of money garantees that the dog has found a good home, it is your job to ensure the dog finds a good forever home.

I think most rehoming is done by people who were irresponsible. Lots of people are having tough times and they find a way to keep their dogs. I think the economy has become a scapegoat for people get rid of their pet with little backlash.

***ETA***
I type slow, great post jax :thumbup:


----------



## Lesley1905

I see rehoming fees all the time on Craigs List...I don't think its right to do that!


----------



## selzer

I think people charge money because they do not want to see the dog go to dog fighters or people who will sell the dog to a lab. Kind of like earnest money, and also so that a dog is not free. 

Lots of the people here probably have had free dogs and they are the best dogs ever and have the best owners possible, BUT the vast majority of pet owners are not on these sites. And some people really view a free dog differently. They have less trouble dragging the dog to the pound because they got it for free, etc. 

So people want to be sure that you are in earnest and will not just dump the dog or give it to someone who will hurt it.

I think that if you buy an older dog, it would depend on what the dog has. Is the dog coming with AKC paperwork? Does the dog have hips and elbows checked? Is the dog trained and has the dog reached a level of training where it has earned a certificate or title. All of these things and possibly others might make the dog more valuable to you if you want to persue those things, but even if not, it means that the previous owners put time and effort into the dog. Chances are the dog will not be listed on Craig's list, but you might find one like that through a breeder. 

At minimum, you will want to have some indication that the dog has been checked by a veterinarian and has been heartworm tested, prior to giving any money for the dog.

I agree with not arguing with the selfish reasons, if the person is that selfish, the dog needs out, no reason to shame the person into keeping their dog.

I think that sometimes people bite off more than they can chew, sometimes dogs are just not right for their owners. The owners should be happy that you will take their dog and give it a good home. It should not be about how much money they can make off of the dog. This is not the same as someone selling a green dog, or a started dog, etc, mostly for just pet dogs.


----------



## GSD Fan

I rehomed a puppy months ago. I charged a $50 rehoming fee and basically gave the food, the pen, the house, and etc away to the new owner. I could've been like those other people and charged a higher rehoming fee, but I wasn't worried about the money. I just wanted her to be happy, with a home that would allow her inside with them. They could give her a better life.

I miss my girl. 

It pisses me off when people bash others who have rehomed their pets. Everyone makes mistakes and I see those bashers as judgemental. Now, I understand it when someone rehomes a dog just because the dog doesn't match the furniture, but it's unfair when you bash someone because they lost their job and they decided to rehome their pet because they can no longer afford the pet.


----------



## Holmeshx2

Well there are a few different things that fall under can't afford to keep the pet. Some people got the dog and could afford the $200 to buy the puppy but then can't afford the shots or the dog broke its leg and they can't or wont come up with the money to fix it or food got too expensive even though they buy cheap $10 for 40 lb food and just claim they can't afford the dog but for some reason a good portion of the people giving up a dog because they "can't afford it" tend to still have another dog they are keeping or my all time annoyance I've been seeing lately is they have 2 dogs and are moving and decided they are only taking 1 with them WTH????? 

I can understand both sides of the arguement I did rescue for quite awhile and you see people just tossing animals away all the time and then are mad that WE don't take them and let them die in shelters when its the people who put them there that are at fault but they sleep peacefully while we get no sleep because we are upset about one we couldn't save. 

I have also had to rehome a pet before so I can understand sometimes you have too. We are military and always moved our dogs with us however got stationed in Korea and there was no on post housing so we had to live off post and the black market for dog meat is super high they break into homes and kidnap dogs to turn into food and large dogs are the top targeted because its more lbs. We discussed temporary so we could take the dogs back but realized that 2 years in a new home then up-rooting them again would be unfair to the dogs so we placed them in a home made up a legal signed contract to contact us if they could never keep for any reason we would take them back and we said we were charging a rehoming fee however could not place a price on our babies so after talking for weeks to the new family they finally asked the price and we didn't charge them a penny everyone knew it was not about money. 3 years later and we still keep in very close contact with the family and have become good friends and get constant updates on the boys. It was super hard on us (still is miss them like crazy) but it was what was right for the dogs.


----------



## Konotashi

There are times where sometimes it's best for the animal to be rehomed. 

We rehomed one of our French bulldogs for his own safety. I think that was a valid reason to rehome him. We were afraid that we were going to come home to a dead dog one day. He and our other Frenchie would get into vicious fights and there was no way that we could find to make it stop, other than to find one of them a new home. 

I don't think that charging a rehoming fee is necessary. We could have charged a rehoming fee, but we didn't. We just wanted to find him a good home, and I don't think we could have found Yoda a better home if we tried. I think that if you know what questions to ask and are really set on finding a good home for your dog (or whatever pet you are rehoming) it's easy to avoid the labs and people who feed the free kittens to their snakes.


----------



## bocron

Please, rehoming fee? They are selling the dog, plain and simple. What is this, Best Buy and you charge a fee to restock it? I've taken in rescues, and found them good homes and didn't charge a penny. Even if I had the dog for awhile, did some training, got the shots updated, whatever. I was just happy the dog was getting a home and would be part of a family. If it was my own personal dog, I would feel even more ridiculous charging a fee. If I had to place the dog, whether due to hardship or whatever reason I would be glad someone would take on the dog and treat it well. Unless you are a legitimate rescue of some sort, then you are not rehoming a dog, you are getting rid of one!
Now personally I've had dogs I've sold, but they were dogs I raised and trained that filled a specific need for someone, and I absolutely took money for those dogs. I just called it a sale, not a fee .


----------



## Olivers mama

I think what bothers me most about this thread is the non-word "rehome".

Give away. Adopt. All the "new" non-words added to our language. No wonder people have such a hard time learning English - we keep inventing new words...geez.


----------



## Jax08

This would fall under the UNselfish category.  



Holmeshx2 said:


> I have also had to rehome a pet before so I can understand sometimes you have too. We are military and always moved our dogs with us however got stationed in Korea and there was no on post housing so we had to live off post and the black market for dog meat is super high they break into homes and kidnap dogs to turn into food and large dogs are the top targeted because its more lbs. We discussed temporary so we could take the dogs back but realized that 2 years in a new home then up-rooting them again would be unfair to the dogs so we placed them in a home made up a legal signed contract to contact us if they could never keep for any reason we would take them back and we said we were charging a rehoming fee however could not place a price on our babies so after talking for weeks to the new family they finally asked the price and we didn't charge them a penny everyone knew it was not about money. 3 years later and we still keep in very close contact with the family and have become good friends and get constant updates on the boys. It was super hard on us (still is miss them like crazy) but it was what was right for the dogs.


 Maybe the categories should actually be responsible/irresponsible. I think that fits better.


----------



## Stosh

I found a new home for a female gsd once, it was the only time I've ever done that. She was 7 mos old, she earned a STAR puppy, went to basic obedience, I had private in-home training but we never hit it off. There was no real bonding, she seemed to just tolerate me, her activity level was way beyond my ability at the time. I found a young couple online that was looking for a high energy 7 mo old female that could keep up with their 7 mo old male gsd. It was a match made in heaven! She could not be happier, they just adore her, it's a much better home for her. I didn't charge for her, but they insisted on giving my $200 for her crate, bed, food, prong collar, leash, etc. I guess I would fit the 'responsible' category and maybe even the 'selfish' one because I wanted to find her a place where she could thrive and love her family- now she has that


----------



## Jax08

That's why I think responsible/irresponsible is a better way to describe it. The reasons could still be selfish (in that it's better for you) but still responsible (because it's better for the dog as well). 

I don't find your actions irresponsible or selfish. You knew you were over your head with the drive of the dog and put her in a better home. I know of one person on here who did the same thing through her breeder (a breeder on here) and both are much better off and happier.


----------



## Stosh

Well thanks, I still take a lot of heat over finding her a home- people still say I "got rid of her" which wasn't the motivation at all. Knowing what I know now, I could have kept her but when her new owners send me pictures of her sleeping with her head on the other dogs's stomach I know I did the right thing


----------



## JKlatsky

Interesting question. I think it depends on the circumstances. I agree with others that their are good reasons and there are bad reasons and many of them could be avoided altogether if people wouldn't impulse buy their dogs wither from CL or from the shelter. If people were more committed then I don't think we would have nearly the problem with rehoming that we do now. 

We rehomed a White Shepherd that we got from the Humane Society. We had her for almsot a year. Sweetheart of a dog but with Severe Separation Anxiety that our house simply could not accomodate or manage. We finally found someone that we felt could adequately care for her with her condition whose job was in dog rescue- so she could have her with her almost all the time. We gave them her collars, her food, all of her toys, her crate, and made annual donations to the rescue as a show of our appreciation for taking her when we couldn't do it anymore. So basically we paid them. 

Right now I have 5 dogs- 5 very active working dogs. If something were to happen to my DH or I we would have to seriously look at reducing our pack because there is simply no real way for one of us to give adequate time to so many. I would sell them- and not for a pittance. (Unless it was a good friend that I knew well would give the kind of home I would want) I feel that advertising and selling the dogs targeted to my specific market would probably give my dogs their best chance for he kind of home I would want for them. They have AKC papers, full vet records, and a higher level of training than the average pet. The ones I would sell are young enough to continue their training and compete with a novice handler who wouldn't want to start a dog.


----------



## rvadog

bocron said:


> Please, rehoming fee? They are selling the dog, plain and simple.



I have to disagree with you here. I just rehomed an American Bulldog. The dog was given tome to try and title in schutzhund and after having him for about 6 months it became readily apparent that he did not possess the right drives. I was requesting a $200 rehoming fee for the dog. Why?

$200 is enough money to make a person think about the decision they are about to make. How many people have taken things that were free with little thought to what use they actually had for the item? Had the perfect home came along I surely would have waived the fee and as it happens my father took the pup and paid me nothing. Awesome.


----------



## dianac

I agree with you GSD Fan. We got 2 puppies at first....then realized we could not give the attention we wanted . We have 3 cats and 2 puppies were too much. we found a good home for one of the puppies.....that was almost a year ago and we keep in touch with the new owner of the dog.


----------



## selzer

I think that when the pup benefits, the new owners benefit, and the old owner benefits, the change in ownership of the pup, selfish or unselfish is the right thing to do. 

Benefits to the previous owner do not have to be monetary, though money may be included, I really do not see any reason why a fee is inappropriate. Rescues charge fees, so do shelters. Breeders charge fees. The new owner is getting a companion that the new owner wants. The old owner is willing to let the dog go. I do not see a price tag to be a sinister thing. 

If the old owner wanted to SELL the dog to a rescue, where the rescue would then dog a helth exam, test/treat for heartworm, spay or neuter/ train and socialize the dog, screen adpoters and the like, yes that would be pretty crappy of them. 

If the owner took the dog to the vet for this testing specifically for the transfer of ownership, I see no reason that it should not be compensated.


----------



## Holmeshx2

Selzer I agree to an extent. I'm not really sure the old owner should benefit however it also really depends on how someone would interpret benefits in that situation.

I do not mind money being charged however I do have stipulations on it. People that need some extra christmas or bill money selling off their dog likes its a couch I'm NOT ok with. People who irresponsibly got a dog and now want to recoup the purchase price plus all the food they've bought etc.. is NOT ok. People that say oh it's purebred and AKC so I'm charging $400 for a dog I'm going to drop off at the pound if you don't take it I'm NOT ok with. Also my biggest thing even with 2-300 for a "rehoming fee" I'm not ok with is people posting it on craigslist but thats an entirely different reason. CL is strickly for rehoming with a small rehoming fee and far to many people use it for selling and its just not the place plenty of sites for selling and I think far too many people come up with excuses for getting rid of their pets to make it seem acceptable to be there and charging the fee. Kind of like the "oops litters" I think it was you selzer who explained on another thread about people using oops litters as an acceptable delivery system for the litter they wanted because theyd be cute.


----------



## CaliBoy

I am so blessed that I have never had to surrender one of my dogs. I think that would kill me. Of course, if I no longer had the health and money, I would have to give him away, but I wouldn't charge. I would be happy to see the dog go to a good home where there was joy and love.

This is off topic, but if any of you follow Judge Judy, she is a total pitbull and demon when it comes to animal welfare. Today, she screamed at a lady who claimed to be the owner of a dog that spent most time with the lady's brother because the lady had periods when she didn't want to take care of the dog. When the lady disputed that she, not her brother, was the real owner of the dog, Judge Judy screamed at her, "NO YOU'RE NOT! The owner of a dog takes care of that dog 24/7, and would never leave the dog off at other's people's houses. THAT'S NOT FAIR TO THE DOG! I want you to return that dog to your brother, since he's the one who has taken care of it, he gets to keep it." I've seen Judge Judy get mad, but when she's talking about the way dogs should be treated, there is steam that comes out of her nostrils. I totally love someone who tells people, "I could care less what you think or feel--I'm going to do what is right for the dog!!"


----------



## rvadog

CaliBoy said:


> she is a total pitbull...


:thumbsdown:


----------



## Locknload

To me, it varies case by case whether a reason is good or bad, selfish or unselfish, responsible or irresponsible. If the animal benefits in the long run, the reason shouldn't matter to me, but I still find it influencing my opinion of a person.


----------



## GSD Fan

dianac said:


> I agree with you GSD Fan. We got 2 puppies at first....then realized we could not give the attention we wanted . We have 3 cats and 2 puppies were too much. we found a good home for one of the puppies.....that was almost a year ago and we keep in touch with the new owner of the dog.


Thank you. It is somewhat an issue that can be understood better if one has to go through rehoming a pet. That's just how I feel about it.


----------



## Olivers mama

It would have to be something pretty catastrophic for me to give away a pet. 

The 2nd trainer we used told us to "rehome" Ziva. That she could not be trained. I told the trainer 2 things: "rehome" is not a word & there's no such thing as a GSD that can't be trained.


----------



## Kelly's Buddy

sagelfn said:


> I don't think anyone should charge a rehoming fee to rehome their pet. There should not be any type of "reward" for rehoming a pet. No amount of money garantees that the dog has found a good home, it is your job to ensure the dog finds a good forever home.
> 
> I think most rehoming is done by people who were irresponsible. Lots of people are having tough times and they find a way to keep their dogs. I think the economy has become a scapegoat for people get rid of their pet with little backlash.
> 
> ***ETA***
> I type slow, great post jax :thumbup:


I would never ever re-home without a fee. People are less likely to screw around with significant money on the line.

Not that I've had to. I keep mine through all sorts of life cycles.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang

I started in GSDs with my girl Neke. She was my obedience dog. When she was about a year old I bought Gus. He was going to be my conformation dog. But he didn't mature to what I wanted in a male GSD so I neutered him at about 2. Then I bought Tessa and she became my conformation dog. I spent lots of time training Neke and showing Tessa and Gus got left at home more often than not. He didn't really mind - he just wanted me to toss around the tennis ball when I had a few minutes.

When Gus was about 3 my breeder contacted me. She had a family looking for an adult GSD for their young daughter as a companion. She knew I was involved in rescue and thought maybe I would know of a dog. The people wanted to meet some adult dogs so I brought Tessa and Gus over to my breeders house for them to see.

Gus went home with them that day.

When Gus met the little girl his face lite up. He always loved kids but something about her was special to him. Add in the fact that the one thing the girl really wanted was a dog to play ball with (Gus was a ball FREAK) and it was meant to be.

It was VERY hard to give him up but I knew he'd be getting TONS more attention that I could offer him, that he would be loved beyond measure by a little girl and that I'd get to visit him often.

Sometimes doing the right thing for the dog is not the easiest thing for us.

I did not charge them a single penny because they had already been given the once-over by my breeder. If not I would have insisted on a home check and vet references.

Money does not make a good owner. Plenty of crappy owners spend $$$$$ at the pet store buying puppies.


----------



## sagelfn

Kelly's Buddy said:


> I would never ever re-home without a fee. People are less likely to screw around with significant money on the line.
> 
> Not that I've had to. I keep mine through all sorts of life cycles.


I think that if you work hard to find the right home whether the person pays $300 or $0 doesn't matter. Lots of expensive pets wind up in shelters. "Rehoming fees" belong to shelters and rescues.


----------



## selzer

The previous owner benefits by having a kennel free, not having to feed and train and vet the dog, having more time for their other dogs, or kids etc. If they can get money too, more power to them. 

It is not like selling a couch. It is more like selling a horse. You like the horse, it is a good horse, you have trained the horse, it does what you need for it to do. But you have two other horses, one takes a lot of training time because you are still working with him. 

So this horse, that is well behaved and ok for what you are doing, is spending the majority of its time in its stall or turned out in the field. The farrier, and the vet, and the feed bill are significant, and someone else might provide more exercise and get more enjoyment out of the horse. 

Should the owner GIVE the horse away???

People do get horses for free sometimes and do give them good homes. But there are also those that get a free horse and have not the first idea what the cost and care it entails. If the horse is aging and can no longer be used for the dressage jumping that you do, or barrel racing, then maybe giving the horse to a couple who want a steady horse for their kid in 4H is fine. But I would rather see people sell an animal than to give it away. 

Cheap animals, some people just do not see a dog that they got for free, being worthy of a surgery that will cost them $800. They will leave the dog in the back yard with a bucket of water and have the neighbor kid throw some food at it once a day when they go on vacation. A dog that cost them a decent amount would be going to a kennel or going with them. Dog lovers/crazy dog people might look past the purchase price, but too many other people allow it to affect the whole relationship with the dog.


----------



## sagelfn

Selzer I do agree, some people will say oh the dog was free and really not take care of it. IF you do the work though you will find the right home and that won't be an issue.


----------



## Zoeys mom

I just think applying a price tag to anything makes the potential owner really think. Everyone loves a freebie and few say no when something is simply given to them, but apply that price tag and they have to consider expense. For true animal lovers price tag or not I agree the animal would probably be cared for when taken in as a free rescue. However, these types of people look at the dog as a rescue that needs a forever home where your average impulse buyer looks at it as a free animal. 

I also think when you invest financially in an animal you are less likely to rehome them because you have a vested interest in that dog's welfare. Again not always a true statement, but by nature we tend to guard what we pay for because it heightens our sense of ownership and responsibility.

As for reasons to rehome that are acceptable I honestly think any reason is acceptable when I really think about it. If someone rehomed a dog because it didn't match the furniture, they wouldn't train the dog, moved, or had a kid do you really think that dog was in a good home to begin with? If someone is that emotionally detached from that animal it is probably in that animals best interest to find a forever home anyway. A dog that is confined constantly, under exercised, or ignored is not happy so I find it cruel for people to keep an animal in those kinds of situations.


----------



## AbbyK9

I rehomed my Abby because I felt it was the best thing for her, to live in a place that was warmer and in a home where she could spend her remaining retirement years curled up on a cushion while still occasionally getting out to "work" as a Therapy Dog.

I didn't charge anything for her. Actually, we drove about 5 hours to meet up with her new owners, brought all her equipment, transferred her microchip, and wrote them detailed "instructions" from what she eats to what commands she knows. They got an already trained, healthy, vaccinated dogs with a CGC, TDI, and herding instinct test. And I know she got a good home.

I don't give a rat's behind if people think I didn't do the right thing or disagreed with my choice to rehome her because I know it was for HER. Not me.


----------



## selzer

I think that people might be more apt to rehome or dump a dog from pet stores regardless to the price tag. 

For one thing, buying a puppy from a pet store is really impersonal as opposed to buying one from a breeder or a previous owner. Nobody at the pet store says, "call us and send us pictures." The person selling the dog does not OWN the dog. And maybe they like animals and dogs, but this is just a part of the job, a job that does not attract the greatest people simply because it does not pay etc. 

People walk by a mall, see the puppies in the window, look at them, fall temporarily in love and buy the puppy on the spot with little thought about anything. May even put them on the VISA. For some people, that is not like buying something at all. They do not see it immediately, and it is no big deal when they do. 

Then when they get the dog home, the puppy is sickly or the puppy chews on stuff, the puppy is hard to house train, etc. Pretty soon the puppy needs training, is out of control, whatever. Suddenly the puppy is no longer convenient to own. The buyer knows he can walk into another pet store down the road, and buy another dog. This one is just stupid, or not the right breed for him, or mean, or whatever excuse, and off to the pound it goes.


----------



## Mrs.K

PCS'ing is a selfish reason. 

If we can make an international move with four dogs and find a home where we can have four dogs plus adopt a cat, than anyone with just ONE pet can do it too!


----------



## selzer

What is PCS'ing?


----------



## Mrs.K

selzer said:


> What is PCS'ing?


When the Soldier gets new orders for a new place and you have to move because of it. 

Hubby got orders to go from Heidelberg Germany to Ft.Drum New York and we PCS'd (permanent change of duty station) because of it.


----------



## selzer

Mrs.K said:


> PCS'ing is a selfish reason.
> 
> If we can make an international move with four dogs and find a home where we can have four dogs plus adopt a cat, than anyone with just ONE pet can do it too!


No, not necessarily so. You have you and your husband, two potential salaries. Your husband is in the millitary, which means he has a job.

If someone is single, they may find that when they move with their job or whatever, they may find no affordable housing that allows pets. 

Some places will allow a dog or two dogs. Finding a place to rent with a pack is probably pretty difficult, but having money available for that is a big help. People on the edge, living paycheck to paycheck, and not very well at that might not be able to afford housing that allows a number of critters.


----------



## Sunstreaked

I re-homed a cat 25 years ago and I would do it again. I had a baby - did not rehome because of child, but because of my mother, who is EXTREMELY allergic to animals. 

I wanted my mom in my home with her grandchild. My friend took my cat, no charge, would have paid HER to have a safe home for my girl. 

People, animals, things. Imo.


----------



## AbbyK9

> No, not necessarily so. You have you and your husband, two potential salaries. Your husband is in the millitary, which means he has a job.
> 
> If someone is single, they may find that when they move with their job or whatever, they may find no affordable housing that allows pets.


I got the impression from Mrs.K's post that she was SPECIFICALLY speaking about military families, since she used the term PCS. IF she and her husband can move from Germany to the States with FOUR dogs, on PCS orders, then any military family can PCS from one base or another with just one or two pets. Especially considering that bases allow two animals in base housing (though with breed restrictions).

BUT a lot of military people buy or adopt a pet, and when they get PCS orders, it's just too much of a bother to look for pet-friendly housing, update shots, pay extra to transport their animals. (The military does not pay for shipping pets, it comes out of the owner's pocket.) You'd figure it's a lot cheaper to ship your one dog from Oklahoma to Florida than it is to ship FOUR from Germany to the States like Mrs.K and her husband did. 

But a lot of people don't. They just can't be bothered and would rather dump their animals than take them. (Which is how Mrs.K got the cat they got - her previous owner, also a military person, up and left and simply abandoned the cat at the property.)


----------



## Mrs.K

AbbyK9 said:


> I got the impression from Mrs.K's post that she was SPECIFICALLY speaking about military families, since she used the term PCS. IF she and her husband can move from Germany to the States with FOUR dogs, on PCS orders, then any military family can PCS from one base or another with just one or two pets. Especially considering that bases allow two animals in base housing (though with breed restrictions).
> 
> BUT a lot of military people buy or adopt a pet, and when they get PCS orders, it's just too much of a bother to look for pet-friendly housing, update shots, pay extra to transport their animals. (The military does not pay for shipping pets, it comes out of the owner's pocket.) You'd figure it's a lot cheaper to ship your one dog from Oklahoma to Florida than it is to ship FOUR from Germany to the States like Mrs.K and her husband did.
> 
> But a lot of people don't. They just can't be bothered and would rather dump their animals than take them. (Which is how Mrs.K got the cat they got - her previous owner, also a military person, up and left and simply abandoned the cat at the property.)


Yup, I was talking about PCS'ing and military families. 

As long as you put the time into the search you will find something and most families know that they pcs eventually so they can easily set up an account and safe up money for moving the dogs. 

By the way. We only have one income and had one income for the past year and still managed to move the dogs. It's all about doing research and organizational skills. You have to take the time out of your day and plan it all through. Of course you will have to plan it over and over and over again because things change but in the end, it's a very bad excuse that you can't take your pet with you, unless you go to Japan!

When they told me that I could only fly into NEWARK with Lufthansa and that it costs fivehundred per pets I looked for a different option and going to washington and driving from there was much cheaper. 

There is always options and always a way. Of course we struggle since we put everything into this move but that will change once we get the vouchers and refund. 

But pcs'ing and dumping pets is one of my pet peeves. And I will never understand why the previous tenants left the cat behind. Come on... a CAT is really not that hard to travel with. 
THEIR LOSS!


----------



## selzer

Yes, when I wrote that post, I did not have a clue what PCSing was. And she answered, but I was writing my post already.


----------



## selzer

Does the military still pay with respect to marital status and whether or not you have dependents? Just wondering. My brother who was an it guy in the Air Force, said the cook made more than he did because he had a family. I know nothing about this sort of thing. 

I do know that generally, men make more than women, still. And single women have a tough time going it alone, even with an education; whereas some men can still be the breadwinner, and have their wife a stay at home mom. 

So I can almost see a single woman having a tough time relocating with pets.


----------



## JazzNScout

GSD Fan said:


> I rehomed a puppy months ago. I charged a $50 rehoming fee and basically gave the food, the pen, the house, and etc away to the new owner. I could've been like those other people and charged a higher rehoming fee, but I wasn't worried about the money. I just wanted her to be happy, with a home that would allow her inside with them. They could give her a better life.
> 
> I miss my girl.
> 
> It pisses me off when people bash others who have rehomed their pets. Everyone makes mistakes and I see those bashers as judgemental. Now, I understand it when someone rehomes a dog just because the dog doesn't match the furniture, but it's unfair when you bash someone because they lost their job and they decided to rehome their pet because they can no longer afford the pet.


As with everything in life, this is not a "black or white" situation. We all know there are a lot of goofballs out there who don't even comprehend that dogs have feelings. . . They view dogs as toys or objects. Those people easily just discard animals, try to make money off of them, dump them at a shelter with no thought of what will happen to them. 
Then there are the people in dire circumstances -- people going through home foreclosures, etc.
And then there are people who think hard about the decision for whatever reason -- a cut in pay, inability for some reason to exercise the dog, believing that the dog will have a better life with someone else -- whatever. Shoot -- people have a hard time staying married to the same person; there are going to be situations where dogs and people simply aren't a good match. As long as people are responsible about re-homing and not dumping their dogs, no need to bash, in my opinion.


----------



## arycrest

JazzNScout said:


> As with everything in life, this is not a "black or white" situation. We all know there are a lot of goofballs out there who don't even comprehend that dogs have feelings. . . They view dogs as toys or objects. Those people easily just discard animals, try to make money off of them, dump them at a shelter with no thought of what will happen to them.
> Then there are the people in dire circumstances -- people going through home foreclosures, etc.
> And then there are people who think hard about the decision for whatever reason -- a cut in pay, inability for some reason to exercise the dog, believing that the dog will have a better life with someone else -- whatever. Shoot -- people have a hard time staying married to the same person; there are going to be situations where dogs and people simply aren't a good match. As long as people are responsible about re-homing and not dumping their dogs, no need to bash, in my opinion.


I couldn't agree more!!! It saddens me when I read a lot of these posts bashing people for needing to find their beloved pets new homes. 

While this is a religeous reflection, that old saying, "There but for the grace of God go I" IMHO sums up a lot of what's happening today with people and their pets - hard times makes for tough decisions!


----------



## AbbyK9

> Does the military still pay with respect to marital status and whether or not you have dependents? Just wondering. My brother who was an it guy in the Air Force, said the cook made more than he did because he had a family. I know nothing about this sort of thing.


The only adjustment, as far as I am aware, is to the housing allowance. You either get BAH (basic allowance for housing) as a single person or as a soldier with dependents. There's no "extra" allowance for the number of dependents - so a soldier with a wife and no children gets the same BAH with dependents as a soldier with a wife and five children. You only get BAH if you live off-base. If you live on base, they take your housing allowance altogether.

Also bear in mind that married soldiers and soldiers with families also have extra deductions taken from their pay, such as for TRICARE dental ($13/person/month).

In your brother's case, the cook would only make more money than your brother if they are both the same rank and have the same time in service. At that point, the cook being married would give him a bigger housing allowance and your brother being single would get less of a housing allowance. The military doesn't pay by the type of job you do, but by your pay grade and the number of years you have been in that pay grade.


----------



## selzer

But getting more for a housing allowance IS more money really, it is more take home. If a single guy has enough for an efficiency and a married guy has enough for a three bedroom house, that is making more money. 

Most of us have to have pay deducted for benefits per person, or they do family plans. My sister has no husband, but has two adopted girls. She would have to pay the same amount as a couple with two children to have her kids covered. That is in the private sector, but we certainly have our issues with benefits. 13$ per person for dental does not sound gruesome. 

My point is that just because there is only one income, there may be more allowed for housing. Some people just do not have enough money to find housing that allows pets. We dog lovers make it our business to drive farther or turn down promotions that require a transfer so that our pets do not get a raw deal. But sometimes, your company is shutting down a plant, and if you do not take a transfer, you have to start at zero finding a new job. 

Times are tough right now. Some people have to rehome pets. I feel for them.


----------



## Mrs.K

It's not all that much what soldiers get. Not if you take the hours they work per week and divide it through the pay. 

My husband sometimes works up to 14+ hours a day. That's what was going on in Germany and if we counted all his hours together and divided it through his pay he didn't even get 10 Dollars an hour. Plus all the staff duty he had and then they called him in on his day off. 

Even with all the benefits... if you do the math, it's not all that great. 

I don't know how many hours he'll be working over here but I am pretty sure it won't be that much of a difference.




> My point is that just because there is only one income, there may be more allowed for housing. Some people just do not have enough money to find housing that allows pets. We dog lovers make it our business to drive farther or turn down promotions that require a transfer so that our pets do not get a raw deal. But sometimes, your company is shutting down a plant, and if you do not take a transfer, you have to start at zero finding a new job.


Then don't get a dog. 

I hate the ads on craigslist that say: three month old puppy to good home, can't take him with us. 

REALLY, if you know you are moving and know that you don't want or can't care for a pup than don't get one.


----------



## Jax08

Mrs. K - It's not always that simple. The companies do not give any warning. 

Here's a perfect example. I worked in a factory. We made a product for a company called Alcoa. Alot of our overtime was dependent on this product. Three weeks before Christmas, company reps were at our facility. Everything was booming and great. The next week, Alcoa announced they would be shutting their factory that we produced for the week after Christmas.

That put alot of people of out jobs. Not one person at that Alcoa factory saw that coming. We lost our OT and ended up laying ppl off. So, that was the start of the recession in the mid 90s. That's where it starts, where it ends is with ppl that can't find new jobs, have lost their homes and need to rehome the family pet.


----------



## Mrs.K

I guess I have to get used to the way of hire&fire in the US.


----------



## Jax08

Mrs.K said:


> I guess I have to get used to the way of hire&fire in the US.


Capitalism at its finest. 

I really like working for a small firm. It's very personal. When we had to lay people off, I thought the owner of the company was going to have a stroke when he was telling us. It was terrible.


----------



## AbbyK9

> My point is that just because there is only one income, there may be more allowed for housing. Some people just do not have enough money to find housing that allows pets.


I think the problem is that you are trying to talk about something that you don't know very much about (military pay). The difference between single and married housing allowance is not much - maybe $200 or $300. And there is no extra allowance depending on how many family members you have. You'd get the same married housing allowance if you have just a wife than you do if you have five children. 

The other issue that military families face is that a lot of housing around military bases tend to base their housing costs on what service members receive as a housing allowance. (For one, that screws civilians living in the area who do not get a housing allowance as part of your pay.) It also screws service members because these places basically find out what they receive as a housing allowance and then set their rents accordingly, without bearing in mind that the allowance is SUPPOSED to cover both the rent and basic utilities such as power, water, trash, etc.



> Times are tough right now. Some people have to rehome pets. I feel for them.


Nobody is arguing that. It's just that military people KNOW they WILL be moving. It's not an "if" or "maybe", it's a "when". If you can not plan ahead and make arrangements to take your pets if you're military, then maybe you need to make the decision not to have them. Instead of leaving them behind every time you move, dumping them on Craig's List, or dropping them off at the shelter. And then getting a new pet the next place you go. Which is exactly what a lot of military families do because they can't be bothered to plan ahead and set aside money.


----------



## IllinoisNative

I've been thinking a lot about this lately. I was recently diagnosed with breast cancer. My first thought was for my dogs (I don't have children). I remember making my family promise they wouldn't put my dogs in a shelter before surgery. Who were they to argue before I was wheeled away? But I know they know that I know that God heard them. LOL!

Now, would my dogs be happy with my mother, my sisters? Probably not. Hehe. But I have a five year old with severe allergies and an eight year old who has to be on a special diet. There aren't a lot of options for them outside of my family.

There are dire circustances that require rehoming...an illness, loss of job/home, life-threatening allergies, severe behavior issues outside of one's experience, etc. But there are also shallow reasons...not wanting to sacrifice, not making time for training, inconvience, etc. Those I probably take a harsher stance against.

But I find it difficult to be too hard on people rehoming pets when a lot of people just dump them or leave them to die. If you know you can't take care of a pet, aren't qualified, or got in over your head, I can't fault you for trying to correct the situation. Just don't keep repeating it. If you know you move a lot and may not always find proper housing that allows dogs, don't get them. Don't keep putting animals in situations that aren't good for them.

Think about the dog's needs before your own selfish desire to have them. This is a universal statement and not directed at anyone in particular.


----------



## selzer

My point is that life sometimes happens to kick us in the backside. With good planning, a bout of unemployment or a temporary illness or a move due to our work should not mean that Fido is left high and dry. 

When the unemployment lasts for 18 or 24 months, when the illness becomes debilitating, when the move with your work meant 18 months of higher everything so you could have your dog, and then they are wanting a second move, and you no longer have any savings or way to find a place in your price range, well, I think that single people who have only themselves to fall back on, might find that they have to make tougher and tougher decisions. 

When I was younger, I thought differently because I based everything on my own experiences. I think that in the last couple of decades, I have noticed more of what others go through. No problem with selling a trained dog to someone looking for a trained dog. It is when people are having problems due to having not bothered to train their dog that I get a bit grumpy. 

And from my dog-advocate throne, I can sit and wonder whether these people who are moving, are just using that as an acceptable excuse to dump the dog, had they bothered to train and socialize the dog, would they make more of an effort in finding a place where the dog could live too? 

But the fact remains that there is little to be gained by the questioning. Rehoming dogs for unforeseen events is as here to stay as BYBs and oopse litters. From a position of security, we can easily say you should have, could have, I would have. Doesn't matter. When the problem is happening to you, it is sometimes very difficult to SEE alternatives. 

Public scourging, stocks with rotted fruit, and dunk tanks are still in order for people dumping the dog because it barks, chews, pees, cries, or doesn't match the new furniture.


----------



## DharmasMom

I was not raised to rehome pets. The only animals we had growing up, that my parents got rid of were a cat and a dog. Apparently the cat attacked me when I was about 2. Backed me up against the fridge and stood on its hind legs and tried to bite my neck. My mom told my dad to get rid of it that day. He didn't have the heart to take it out and dump it and instead talked one of his friends into taking it. 

The dog was turned into the SPCA when I was about 8. She suddenly became aggressive to my brother and I. Whenever we would approach, she would bare her teeth and growl. My mother was worried she would attack one of us. To this day, they both regret taking her in and wish they had been able to work out another option. Knowing what I know now, she probably should have been taken to the vet to make sure their was nothing physically wrong. But this was the early 80's and people didn't do for their pets like now.

Every other animal we have had has been kept for their life span. Even when I was married and got my rabbit, when my ex and I moved to Vegas, he went with us. Their was never even any consideration about leaving him behind. I certainly couldn't imagine making a move and not taking Dharma and my cat.


----------



## DTS

this is the only thing that makes me upset about rehoming fees:
1) were moving and can't take with us. must be gone by this weekend or taking to the pound. 100-200 rehoming fee etc. first off, unless you got evicted you knew you were moving, why are you just know trying to find a home. and if you cant find a home for that price the shelter isnt going to pay you for the dog
2) moving into an apt. if you cared that much for your pet, you would find a complex allowing you to keep you animal. if not, dont ask 250 for your mutt and not give all of its things with it
3) we just had a baby. well, she was pregnant for 9 months it wasnt a surprise. and unless it is your 1st child you know what it takes and how much attention a baby needs and how much kid is going to cost. why wait until after the baby is born. unless you tried to make it work than couldnt. but again dont charge an outragious amount.

it seems to me on craigslist these days everyone is moving or having a baby. quite convenient. i understand some people arent lying and really want to re home their animal and i am okay with that. it is the people who lie and just want to make a quick buck or their animal especially a mix breed that i get uspet with. a pet should be a commitment, not an object you can throw out or sell.


----------



## Kelly's Buddy

Don't like the name re-homing fee? 

Okay, I'd never let the dog go for free. Ever. That goes for any animal. Anything free, people tend to mistreat, they have nothing, no skin in the game. Think about your pet being fed to some exotic animal. Think that don't happen?

Just thinking about these things keeps me from EVER re-homing mine. I just plan to take them where ever we go and we have, just like I would my kids. 

We eat high on the hog together and we'll by god eat down around the hocks together.


----------



## IllinoisNative

DTS said:


> this is the only thing that makes me upset about rehoming fees:
> 1) were moving and can't take with us. must be gone by this weekend or taking to the pound. 100-200 rehoming fee etc. first off, unless you got evicted you knew you were moving, why are you just know trying to find a home. and if you cant find a home for that price the shelter isnt going to pay you for the dog
> 2) moving into an apt. if you cared that much for your pet, you would find a complex allowing you to keep you animal. if not, dont ask 250 for your mutt and not give all of its things with it
> 3) we just had a baby. well, she was pregnant for 9 months it wasnt a surprise. and unless it is your 1st child you know what it takes and how much attention a baby needs and how much kid is going to cost. why wait until after the baby is born. unless you tried to make it work than couldnt. but again dont charge an outragious amount.
> 
> it seems to me on craigslist these days everyone is moving or having a baby. quite convenient. i understand some people arent lying and really want to re home their animal and i am okay with that. it is the people who lie and just want to make a quick buck or their animal especially a mix breed that i get uspet with. a pet should be a commitment, not an object you can throw out or sell.


I understand what you're saying and, in theory, I agree. However, I was always taught (not that I've ever rehomed an animal) to ask for a fee even if it's $100 because people may take free animals and sell them for research, etc.

I don't think people should make a profit on an animal they have to rehome. That's just my personal opinion. But I understand why some may not list them for free.


----------



## selzer

I heard they used live dogs as bait for sharks. Nope, nothing going free from here either.


----------



## Konotashi

selzer said:


> I heard they used live dogs as bait for sharks. Nope, nothing going free from here either.


Which is why you screen potential adopters, go to their homes, etc....

It's not first come, first serve, nor should it ever be.


----------



## DTS

i completely understand asking a fee because i know people who think oh, a free puppy lets get one! and screening is very important for a potential adopter. its the people who lie and outwardly do it that upset me. if you dont want the dog just say so. i know there are people out there who are trying to do the right thing. and their pets get passed by the people who over breed. 
there was a post for a bull terrier puppy 3 or 4 months old. they had just had a baby and wanted $900 re-homing fee because they spent 1500 and it was the "pick of the litter" and then they said if not gone by this weekend it will be going to the shelter. that one upset me. why ask for so much and then end up giving it to a shelter. re-homing fees should be reasonable according to what you have. don't give it away, but dont charge twice my monthly rent either.


----------



## Konotashi

How about you just leave out the "free" part in the ad and weed out the people that way? That's one way we did it. When we were rehoming Yoda, we did put that there was a rehoming fee to keep away people looking for free dogs. Then every e-mail I got that asked, "How much is the rehoming fee?" and nothing else, I just ignored. If the money is all they care about, then they don't deserve my dog.


----------



## tierra nuestra

selzer said:


> I think that people might be more apt to rehome or dump a dog from pet stores regardless to the price tag.
> 
> For one thing, buying a puppy from a pet store is really impersonal as opposed to buying one from a breeder or a previous owner. Nobody at the pet store says, "call us and send us pictures." The person selling the dog does not OWN the dog. And maybe they like animals and dogs, but this is just a part of the job, a job that does not attract the greatest people simply because it does not pay etc.
> 
> People walk by a mall, see the puppies in the window, look at them, fall temporarily in love and buy the puppy on the spot with little thought about anything. May even put them on the VISA. For some people, that is not like buying something at all. They do not see it immediately, and it is no big deal when they do.
> 
> Then when they get the dog home, the puppy is sickly or the puppy chews on stuff, the puppy is hard to house train, etc. Pretty soon the puppy needs training, is out of control, whatever. Suddenly the puppy is no longer convenient to own. The buyer knows he can walk into another pet store down the road, and buy another dog. This one is just stupid, or not the right breed for him, or mean, or whatever excuse, and off to the pound it goes.


 :thumbup:


----------



## lbrennan2

tierra nuestra said:


> :thumbup:


I do not fully agree. We bought two of our dogs from the pet store in the town next to ours. The owner is visible and engaged with the animals. When we bought our Shih Tzu they asked us to come visit. The times I've been in to get dog food or something else... I get "How is your pup doing?" They have a photo of her from Christmas on the bulliten board from our last visit. 
Not all Pet Stores are heartless people!


----------



## susee

selzer said:


> The previous owner benefits by having a kennel free, not having to feed and train and vet the dog, having more time for their other dogs, or kids etc. If they can get money too, more power to them.
> 
> It is not like selling a couch. It is more like selling a horse. You like the horse, it is a good horse, you have trained the horse, it does what you need for it to do. But you have two other horses, one takes a lot of training time because you are still working with him.
> 
> So this horse, that is well behaved and ok for what you are doing, is spending the majority of its time in its stall or turned out in the field. The farrier, and the vet, and the feed bill are significant, and someone else might provide more exercise and get more enjoyment out of the horse.
> 
> Should the owner GIVE the horse away???
> 
> People do get horses for free sometimes and do give them good homes. But there are also those that get a free horse and have not the first idea what the cost and care it entails. If the horse is aging and can no longer be used for the dressage jumping that you do, or barrel racing, then maybe giving the horse to a couple who want a steady horse for their kid in 4H is fine. But I would rather see people sell an animal than to give it away.
> 
> Cheap animals, some people just do not see a dog that they got for free, being worthy of a surgery that will cost them $800. They will leave the dog in the back yard with a bucket of water and have the neighbor kid throw some food at it once a day when they go on vacation. A dog that cost them a decent amount would be going to a kennel or going with them. Dog lovers/crazy dog people might look past the purchase price, but too many other people allow it to affect the whole relationship with the dog.


It's sucha huge topic isnt it, im involved with Horse welfare, and all the same situations that occur in Dogs apply there as well, and in the Cat world, different species same issues almost, then you start throwing in the added issue of post racing welfare for Throroughbreds, Trotters, Pacers, Greyhounds, and oh boy, thats a whole added chapter.

Very very sad.


----------

